# Transformers for track and accessories



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am working on a new simple layout using Lionel Fastrack with two main lines with only one train on each line. (layout drawing is attached).

I have two new Lionel CW-80 transformers and a MRC 6200 60v transformer from a previous HO layout.

Since I will only be using two Lionel Fastrack switches, should I use the CW-80s with each one operating one train and one switch or should I use the CW-80s for the two trains and use the MRC 6200 to power both switches and any future accessories that I may want to add?

This will be a "permanent" Christmas layout with Department 56 buildings and will be strictly conventional operation.

Locomotives are a Williams NYC PA-1 A&B and the Lionel Berkshire 2-8-4 from the Horseshoe Curve Freight RTR set (6-30180).

Thanks in advance for any advice that you can share.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Personally, I'd look for either a KW (190 watt)or ZW (250/275 watt) from the postwar era or if you want new a z4000 or modern ZW. All of those listed will run at least 2 trains (KW) with the ZW's able to handle up to four. All of them have plenty of power to also run accessories depending on the layout size and number of accessories. I'd use to CW-80's for accessories if you truly want dedicated supplies for them. Anything larger than 4x8 will tax the cw's pretty hard I would think.


I just won a KW on evilbay for 50 including shipping. Needs work but I like that.

Carl


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Great advice from Kwikster, but perhaps more expensive than you're hoping for. I've always heard, and now believe, that money spent on quality transformers is money well spent. KWs, at 190 watts, are worthy of a layout your size, and can be had at relatively modest expense on eBay, often working very well (get seller to verify this) below eighty bucks, sometimes including the original box. If and when you step up to radio electronics and all the bells and whistles, you'll have little trouble passing off a quality transformer for the same money, maybe a bit less. There are two kinds of ZW transformers; look nearly identical. The postwar are still a lot of people's favorite, and can be had for twenty to thirty more than a KW (275 watts, runs 2-4 trains or 2 trains with independent throttles for accessory voltage (a great feature). The newer KWs are simply good-looking throttle controls for power bricks, and here you can really step up the voltage to, I believe, around 700 watts with four bricks. These are also good for the modern electronic marvels. If you're just getting started, postwar is a great way to go and learn about basic toy train maintenance. Fixing stuff is very easy, very unlike modern electronic toys needing high quality and expensive fixit (if out of guarantee). Just my opinion. I really like your plan - lots of room for scenery/accessories/long runs.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

I should have proofread last reply before letting it go. In the 8th line, KW should be ZW!!! Sorry for any confusion...


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Since you have the cw-80's and it is a simple layout I would use the cw-80'S, One for each track and switch. They have a separate accessory out that is adjustable.
The 6200 is DC and most O scale accessories are AC so I would not use it.
Nothing wrong with ZW or KW but you will need circuit breakers to use them on a modern train to protect the locomotive and you already have 2 cw-80's.
I have had several cw-80's and had no problem. I changed only because of running a large train with lighted passenger cars. All IMO; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Don, start with the CW-80 transformers, you can move up if you find that you need more power.


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.

The MRC Trainpower 6200 does have two AC terminals for accessories, however, they are rated at 18V.

The CW-80 accessory terminals are also rated at 18V, however, they are variable and can be adjusted for different accessories.

The Lionel manual for the remote switches (6-12045 and 6-12046) indicates that "the switch works best at 5-18V".

Has anyone had experience running these switched from the accessory terminals on the MRC 6200?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fastrack switches will run fine on 18 volts with no issues. I run all of mine on track power on a command system with constant 18 volts to the rails. For conventional, 18 volts AC to the aux power inputs will do just dandy.

Make sure you phase the transformers so that you don't get fireworks when connecting the switch power and track power!


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Fastrack switches will run fine on 18 volts with no issues. I run all of mine on track power on a command system with constant 18 volts to the rails. For conventional, 18 volts AC to the aux power inputs will do just dandy.
> 
> Make sure you phase the transformers so that you don't get fireworks when connecting the switch power and track power!


Thank you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let us know if you need any more info, and good luck getting this setup and we look forward to pictures. 

I previously skipped over your diagram, didn't notice we had that. I put it in-line so it's harder to miss. 

What track planning software did you use?


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let us know if you need any more info, and good luck getting this setup and we look forward to pictures.
> 
> I previously skipped over your diagram, didn't notice we had that. I put it in-line so it's harder to miss.
> 
> What track planning software did you use?


The layout was created using SCARM. I find it fairly easy to use, the price is right (free), and I have used it to create several other layouts. I love the 3D capabilities.

The benchwork for this new layout was created in 2001 for a fairly complex HO layout. Since I have had O Guage trains in another room under our XMAS tree for years I have decided to tear up the HO layout and build this permanent layout so that me and my Grandkids can enjoy it year round.

I am selling off all of the HO trains (mostly NYC) accessories, and track and have already torn the HO layout down to the benchwork.

Next step will be to purchase the remaining Fastrack and switches that I need and start laying down the substrate and soundboard. I'll post a few pictures in the future when I have all of the track in place.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

One of the best bangs for the buck is a 1033. Single control with whistle and direction. 90 Watts, and they can usually be bought for about $20. I paid $5 for the last one I bought, but it need a power cord. Two 1033s is 180 watts. The only problem is the voltage is only 16 volts rather than 18 or 20 volts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In truth, the CW-80 will deliver more power to the track than the 1033, so replacing the CW-80 with the 1033 doesn't seem to be an upgrade. In addition, the CW-80 has a much faster breaker.

If I were replacing the CW-80, I'd be looking for an upgrade in power.


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

As a quick follow-up, my two CW-80s seem to have more than enough power for the two trains (two separate lines) and two remote switches on the reversing loop.

'Still a work in progress, however, everything is wired up and works fine.

Thanks for all of your help.....updated photos are attached.


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

Slowly but surely making progress....
Next steps: sand and paint fascia. Begin wiring up the lights on the Department 56 buildings. Add the "snow" (quilt batting that will also be placed under the track and should help cut down on the noise). Add people, trees, and accessories.

'Still have about 5 months until the Christmas season starts so I should have everything finished in time....

Photos from today are attached.

Thanks in advance for any comments and suggestions that you would care to share.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice, maybe you should have painted the whole table white before you put the buildings on?
If you add snow it would be easier to blend it in with the white base.

Do you have each one of the buildings lighted?
Watch your electric meter spin when you turn all of them on. :thumbsup:


----------



## HMorgan125 (Jun 12, 2013)

big ed said:


> Looking nice, maybe you should have painted the whole table white before you put the buildings on?
> If you add snow it would be easier to blend it in with the white base.
> 
> Do you have each one of the buildings lighted?
> Watch your electric meter spin when you turn all of them on. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the response. I had originally considered painting the OSB top white, however, as the majority of the top will be covered with white batting to cover up any of the exposed wires for the building lighting and will also be placed under the Fastrack to help deaden the track noise....I thought that I would have more flexibility in the future if I ever decide to start over with a non-Christmas theme. Up until about a year ago this was an operational 3 train HO 1950-1960 era New York Central layout with "cookie-cutter" plywood as the track base. Everything except the bench work was removed when I started over with O guage.

As to the lighting, I am considering replacing all of the standard 6 watt bulbs with C7 LED bulbs to reduce the electrical load.

I would need 61 LED bulbs but I would be saving almost 344 watts of electricity. I am still researching the cost of changing out the bulbs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do have a lot of buildings, I see some there that I have.
You have a nice collection. :thumbsup:

But I bet my mom has you beat, I think she has just about everyone they made, along with trees,bushes, people and whatever else they made. And that is just her Christmas collection.
She has all the Halloween buildings and things they made too.
And if they made Easter stuff I bet she has them too. 

She has a big walk in closet FILLED with them!

Led's are the way to go, a lot less energy is used and they burn cooler and last a long time.
It is just the price I don't like, they are coming down in price, maybe a few years they will be a lot cheaper?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> You do have a lot of buildings, I see some there that I have.
> You have a nice collection. :thumbsup:
> 
> But I bet my mom has you beat, I think she has just about everyone they made, along with trees,bushes, people and whatever else they made. And that is just her Christmas collection.
> ...


I don't have the Dept 56 buildings, but just took a quick look at the bulbs they sell for the buildings. WOW! For the cost of one bulb, you can buy 50 or 100 LEDs. Ed, if you are looking at the cost of a direct replacement for the Dept 56 bulb, I can see your point, but if I had a lot of buildings, I would convert all of them to LED and put in a low voltage DC circuit. I have about two dozen structures on my table, all with LEDs. A nice yellow LED in a house gives a warm look.


----------

